# Using RCI for all-inclusive options



## squierjosh (May 23, 2013)

My wife and her friends want to go to Mexico for their 40th birthdays. They want it to be a simple, relaxing trip, so all-inclusive would be ideal. I see a lot of all-inclusive options on RCI in Mexico, especially around Playa del Carmen, where they want to go.

However, once you calculate RCI fees, insurance, the add-on cost of the all-inclusive...is it cheaper to go through a travel agent for that kind of a trip? Some of the all-inclusive fees are outrageous (anywhere from $450 to $1200 for the week, per person), and travel agents can probably get a deal with the airfare.

Anyone use RCI for all-inclusive, or should I avoid this and use the points for something else?


----------



## tugger2020 (May 24, 2013)

squierjosh said:


> My wife and her friends want to go to Mexico for their 40th birthdays. They want it to be a simple, relaxing trip, so all-inclusive would be ideal. I see a lot of all-inclusive options on RCI in Mexico, especially around Playa del Carmen, where they want to go.
> 
> However, once you calculate RCI fees, insurance, the add-on cost of the all-inclusive...is it cheaper to go through a travel agent for that kind of a trip? Some of the all-inclusive fees are outrageous (anywhere from $450 to $1200 for the week, per person), and travel agents can probably get a deal with the airfare.
> 
> Anyone use RCI for all-inclusive, or should I avoid this and use the points for something else?



My wife and I went to El Dorado Seaside Suites in Puerto Aventuras in August 2012 and it was excellent.  I don't think this one specifically is in RCI but I remember seeing some of their sister hotels on there.  

I recommend checking out if the all-inclusive resorts you are looking at have a first time visitor package through these exchange companies.  We had to ask about it because it wasn't really mentioned up front.  I noticed it mentioned in small font on the resort terms of service so I asked about it.  There was a significant discount and my wife and I paid about $1200 for an all-inclusive one week trip for two to this resort.   

The resort was incredible and they go out of their way to pamper you including good drinks (including alcohol) and food.  The one I mentioned is also an adults only resort so no children allowed here.  They have other resorts in their brand where families can go to but they have a few select ones where it's just couples or small groups of adults.  

If you are looking to go here, check out dial an exchange.  I'm pretty sure the company I went through to book this initially just did an exchange for me through there behind the scenes.  Whichever all-inclusive you choose, it wouldn't hurt to ask if they have a first time visitor's package or something like that.  

Good luck.


----------



## momeason (May 24, 2013)

I would not waste my points if they want to go AI. Deals are out there.
Use your points for another vacation.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Jun 13, 2013)

The standard all inclusive fees are not all too great at times although you can find great deals on the all inclusive packages through www.rci.com/specialoffers 



squierjosh said:


> My wife and her friends want to go to Mexico for their 40th birthdays. They want it to be a simple, relaxing trip, so all-inclusive would be ideal. I see a lot of all-inclusive options on RCI in Mexico, especially around Playa del Carmen, where they want to go.
> 
> However, once you calculate RCI fees, insurance, the add-on cost of the all-inclusive...is it cheaper to go through a travel agent for that kind of a trip? Some of the all-inclusive fees are outrageous (anywhere from $450 to $1200 for the week, per person), and travel agents can probably get a deal with the airfare.
> 
> Anyone use RCI for all-inclusive, or should I avoid this and use the points for something else?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 13, 2013)

momeason said:


> I would not waste my points if they want to go AI. Deals are out there.
> Use your points for another vacation.



+1.  Well said.


----------



## squierjosh (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Seems like a travel agent or other service is the way to go for AI. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 19, 2013)

Several years ago, I booked an AI resort in Cancun for less than the AI fees through RCI and w/o a TS exchange.  I think we paid $110/night for ten nights at the AI Resort, for two of us.  It was a great value, booked through Hotels.com (May 2004).


----------



## robertr55 (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently tried to set up an AI vacation in Punta Cana (Dominican Republic) for a honeymoon trip this September for one of my employees - there were some VERY nice places to choose from, and RCI only wanted 5 points for an exchange, but by the time I added up everything for RCI (my cost) it was $2679. He was able to get a deal at the same place from Fun Jet vacations for $3210, but it included round-trip airfaire (which would have been over $1000 separately) and included airport transfers, etc. The only difference would have been that I could have selected a larger room for them.

Even if I had weeks or points to burn, it still seems like there are better deals out there.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I'm learning too. Not only do you get the airfare for that price, you're not giving up your points and probably have a better selection.



robertr55 said:


> I recently tried to set up an AI vacation in Punta Cana (Dominican Republic) for a honeymoon trip this September for one of my employees - there were some VERY nice places to choose from, and RCI only wanted 5 points for an exchange, but by the time I added up everything for RCI (my cost) it was $2679. He was able to get a deal at the same place from Fun Jet vacations for $3210, but it included round-trip airfaire (which would have been over $1000 separately) and included airport transfers, etc. The only difference would have been that I could have selected a larger room for them.
> 
> Even if I had weeks or points to burn, it still seems like there are better deals out there.


----------

